# At last it´s all mine



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The house that is.

Some of you will remember I was having a big problem because of no Will/Testament from Hans, this morning the post brought me a piece of paper that say the Land Registry has now been changed----------- It´s all mine :grin2:

:hello1::blob7::smilecolros:

I reckon the second half of that box can go tonight :laugh:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Great news Jan - I'm sure it's been niggling in the background.

What box is that?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Great news Jan - I'm sure it's been niggling in the background.
> 
> What box is that?


Wine


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ha ha ha ha.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Great news! At last. Ridiculous its taken so long though. Stop talking about wine.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Great news! At last. Ridiculous its taken so long though. Stop talking about wine.


All very strange, they had everything they needed last November, I delivered it to the door by hand, heard absolutely nothing, Marion said she couldn´t get through on the phone, I don´t know when she tried, but Heike rang and was told I only needed to write a letter and told her what to put, she emailed it to me, I signed it and posted it along with the letter I sent last November and registered the envelope and today I have what I have waited for for 19 months in all. 
I feel pretty high, without booze or drugs I must add :grin2: so have started to compose ebay adverts and hopefully get rid of a lot of unwanted items before the end of April.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No doubt they were waiting for you to shuffle off so they could grab it.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jan 



So pleased for you.:grin2:


It was bad enough losing Hans without the subsequent hassle.


I hope I will not leave Basia with any hassle.


Give us a call sometime - if you have lost the number PM me.


Good wishes, Geoff and Basia


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Great news! That wine will taste all the sweeter.

On the subject of selling items. We have been finding that more and more people are selling through Facebook Marketplace. We, ourselves, have picked up the odd bargain like an outside electricity box and some underfloor plumbing pipe for our build. We have just given away some old kitchen units by just asking, on the local Facebook page, if anyone wanted them. Not sure if it is a thing in Europe though? It is in Spain.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Jan
> So pleased for you.:grin2:
> It was bad enough losing Hans without the subsequent hassle.
> I hope I will not leave Basia with any hassle.
> ...


As long as you have made your Will out to her then you have no worries. It was just a terrible mistake us taking notice of someone we trusted who told us we didn´t need to go through the expense of a will because we were married and had no dependence, who would have believed they wanted evidence that Hans´s father, born in 1911, was dead. :frown2: 
I must say though it was probably a blessing in disguise, the state I was in at the time I might have sold the place and gone back to England, that would have been another tragedy :grin2:
I am of course extremely happy to see it in black and white that its all mine at last.

I´ve changed phones and phone cards a few times since I had your number Geoff.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> Great news! That wine will taste all the sweeter.
> 
> On the subject of selling items. We have been finding that more and more people are selling through Facebook Marketplace. We, ourselves, have picked up the odd bargain like an outside electricity box and some underfloor plumbing pipe for our build. We have just given away some old kitchen units by just asking, on the local Facebook page, if anyone wanted them. Not sure if it is a thing in Europe though? It is in Spain.


Dave told me that as well Pat, but so far I can´t find how to do it, the local ebay is easy, but 2 places are better than one.

I re-discovered these yesterday, they were supposed to go on the two doors at the front, but the carpenter couldn´t get them into the space available.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Great news Jan, such a relief I’m sure. My father died intestate, it took ten years and a few thousand for my mum to eventually get his estate including a farm he’d had left to him by an old uncle. Sadly the stress of a poor solicitor who made quite a few errors and the delay caused by him resulted in her great anxiety from which she never really got back to normal. 

Lesson learned so Lorraine and I have all that covered even if dementia impacts on us.
I would strongly advise anyone to get good legal advice and sort out a will.

Terry


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Reading about Jan and the Will problems reminded me that before our last trip to France we both amended our wills. Although we both were leaving everything to each other if one of us should die we forgot to allow for the scenario where were both of us were killed at the same time ,say in a MH accident . So made the amendments and left a sealed envelope with our son to be opened in the event of. Maybe others haven't considered this.

PS For those of you living in France I know that French law intervenes a bit on who is entitled to property.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I think that has changed now in France Alan. Apparently I read Brits with English wills will be respected. Not sure if it is without problems as haven't put it to the test yet.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No rush Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Also sort out Power of Attorney or living wills. You can do it all yourselves on line through the UK Gov website. You just appoint a couple of people that you trust to act for you if you suffer brain damage or get dementia. They have to sign the documents too. In my case it is just Chris and my daughter and either can act by themselves if the other is incapacitated.

We did our own wills, too, through Which? the consumer magazine and website.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Re Power of attorney - I think in GB you need 2, a financial one and a health one. For me, in NI, it was just 1 but I think it's moving over to requiring 2.

My sister in Scotland had a terrible time when her husband was hospitalised for a year before he died. She had the financial PoA but not the health one and without it she had no say in how he was treated - and the staff were amazingly nasty about the whole thing. It made a hugely stressful time so much worse - and she still suffers because when she thinks about it she blames herself for not complaining so that others wouldn't have to go through the same. But at the time she felt she couldn't because it might impact her husband's care even more. And after, she was so mentally and physically drained it wasn't really an option.

So make sure you have all the PoAs necessary!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Another point to cover is to make sure the other half has access to immediate cash, because the bank will not release funds until the executors have obtained probate.


Basia is a joint account holder on the current account and has her own debit card. For her Mother she is an authorised signatory.


Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Another point to cover is to make sure the other half has access to immediate cash, because the bank will not release funds until the executors have obtained probate.
> 
> Basia is a joint account holder on the current account and has her own debit card. For her Mother she is an authorised signatory.
> 
> Geoff


That was one thing I had no trouble with, all accounts were joint.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes we do have health and financial Power of Attorney schemes. They are both easy, if time consuming, to do.

I opened up a joint account with my mother as she aged so that I could deal with her finances for her. It was a godsend when she died. I was the executor but being a joint account holder was a great help.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Another point to cover is to make sure the other half has access to immediate cash, because the bank will not release funds until the executors have obtained probate.
> Basia is a joint account holder on the current account and has her own debit card. For her Mother she is an authorised signatory. Geoff


I have always said DO NOT TELL THE BANK WHEN A SPOUSE DIES.!!!! They are the last people to tell even years later.

Ray.


----------

